# Measuring spoon and dry dosing question?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to simplified my life and want to dose dry. Need to find what to buy...

In small amount measurement what are the combination of measuring spoon are the most used?

Ex:
Tadd = 1/4 tsp
Dash = 1/8 tsp
Pinch = 1/16 tsp
Smidgen = 1/32 tsp
Drop = 1/64 tsp

Do you generally use all of these?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Glouglou

These are the sizes of the measuring spoon sets that I have:
1 tbsp - 15.0 mL *
1 1/2 tsp - 7.5 mL *
1 tsp - 5.0 mL *
1/2 tsp - 2.5 mL *
1/3 tsp - 1.67 ml
1/4 tsp - 1.25 mL *
1/8 tsp - dash - 0.625 mL *
1/16 tsp - pinch - 0.3125 mL *
1/32 tsp - smidgen - 0.15625 mL *

I don't have a 1/64 tsp measuring spoon.

* This means the ones that I use.

Left C


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Tanks. I’m trying to find a set with all the most used spoons. I just find small sized spoon or bigger size, not a completed set.
I like uniformity....:mrgreen: 
Where did you get yours...?


----------



## Rubberfrog (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Target.


----------

